# Track Centers



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

Does anyone know what the track centers are for the New River Mining Company from Walthers in N scale. Any help will be much appreciated,I am trying to set up the track and dont have the Mine yet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found this here,
https://www.nscalesupply.com/wal/WAL-933-3221.html











Anyone interested in the measurements for HO here,


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks Big Ed thats what I was looking for.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Johne230 said:


> Thanks Big Ed thats what I was looking for.


No problem, your welcome.


----------

